# Do I buy a Ford or Cheve.



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Hello Pros,
I was wondering if i could get some advice on what you guys think is better. I am getting either a Cheve 2500 HD or Ford 250 Super Duty 2005. Which is better or is there much of a difference? Also, should i get a Diesel or just regualr gas, not going to be plowing tons right off the bat as of now, but that could change i quess. Also, would u recommend a 7.5 or 8 foot Western plow with the ultra mount. And should i get a Poly model or just steel.
Thanks for the input
bchlawns


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Check with both dealers in your area and see which one you like best. Gas is a lot cheeper but if you plan on keeping the rig for 10 to 15 years then a diesel is a good choice. as for a 7.5 or 8' Personaly I would pick the 8 poly. no painting every year so it always looks better, poly is heaver, but cost a little more.
Good luck on what ever you decide for you are the one that you have to keep happy

Dwan


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Everyone has their opinion on which truck is better. I personally am a ford guy, but thats not to say fords are better, its just what i like. On the plow, DEFINITELY go with a 8'. You WILL regret it later if you don't.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I highly recommend the Ford! I think it is the best hands down. As for Gas or Diesel thats your preference. Think about Fisher for the plow too.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys here is my 2 cents.
Both will do the job,I think Chev has better resale and a lot better ride. Drive them both see how they handle and ride. The dealers around here still have some with plows on them,that way you will get a idea of how they handle the wieght and ride. If you don't like that brand of blade buy one without and have a blade of your choice installed.

Happy Trails Mike


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

I would get a 05 Diesel Ford.The improvements to the 05 or numerous.The new suspension makes the ride alot nicer.The diesel is more to buy but it is more fuel efficient and it has abetter resale value.I've got 199k on mine and if I sold it today I would come out over $12000 ahead of a gas model.


----------



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

GET THE FORD MADE FOR WORK.....


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Ford Ford Ford*

Buy Ford........................


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Lets see my guess most people in this part of the site are going to say Ford because its the Ford section. My opinion though is if you want comfort and a smooth ride get a Chevy unless your willling to pay for a Ford King Ranch if you don't really care about comfort then Ford. The thing i like about the Ford is how it sits higher. I would look at the new 05 Fords but personally wouldn't buy one until the bugs on the new suspension are solved. Better safe then sorry. In the end though buy the one that fits you.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Agreed, if you posted this in a general posting forum you'd get a much less biased answer to the question. Personally, after seeing all the electrical and transmission problems a few different friends have had, I'd never own a Ford. Maybe they just all had bad experiences, but those two problems are repeating over and over.... the three vehicles that come to mind are an F350 PSD 7.3, a '96 thunderbird 4.6, and a 2000 Mercury Mystique. All three friends have both problems.

Try asking the question in the general forum.

:redbounce


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Look at my signature, I have both.
I personally would rather drive my Ford on any given day.
The Chevy is a nice truck, but it's more of a car/truck than a real truck..
The Ford sits on a better chassis, and I feel has the best diesel on the market.
Although my Ford is a dually, I remember my 1999 F-250SD SRW crew towing my 26' race car trailer with a more stable feel than the Chevy.

I'm not trying to totally dis the Chevy, it is a nice truck, but I guess there just isn't any "testosterone" to be found in it. 

If you buy a gasser, then I feel that GM makes the best in the business.
You couldn't give me a Ford V-10 because of fuel mileage, or a 5.8 because of the lack of power.
The GM 6.0L runs great and is more fuel efficient.
So, I guess it revolves around what you are going to do with it.
I just bought a new 8' X-Blade to mount on the Chevy, so we'll see how she does in a few months.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

*ford / chevy*

I like my Chevy ( '97 3500 crew ). Only had one problem in the time that caused a tow. Otherwise, a never ending work horse. ( I noticed you did not ask your question on the Chevy pages  ). I originally got it to tow my race car then plow. I love the ride and after sitting 20+ hours it's nice to be comfortable.

As for plows what about the top two in reliability(Per my local shop and my personal experiences); Boss and Snoway? Of the guys I know use them they have never broken down in 6 years - where as westerns seem to be in lesser shape 

-scott


----------



## sglaine (Sep 19, 2004)

I have plowed with both. And I prefer a Ford any day.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i would say ford diesil hands down (solid front axle) the 6.0l is awesome.as for comfortability my F350 is very comfortable. problms none i have 16,700. had an 99 ranger never a problm except with the electronic shift on the fly 42,000 miles. had an 01 F150 had a vibration that was never fixed. but otherwise it was a good truck even if it did have the 5.4l.

go with a 8' plow


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

SIPLOWGUY said:


> I highly recommend the Ford! I think it is the best hands down. As for Gas or Diesel thats your preference. Think about Fisher for the plow too.


I must ask,If you feel this way then why do you have a GM product??


----------



## sglaine (Sep 19, 2004)

I would not own a GM product. Never again the last two I had were junk spent more time in the shop than out. Ford Rules. And it is by far the best plow truck on the market.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

CamLand said:


> I must ask,If you feel this way then why do you have a GM product??


 Good question. My "GM" is an S15 Jimmy. Hardly the vehicle to do continuous plowing with. The Ford is used for those 24 hour plus continuous plowing, etc... The Jimmy, for my own driveway only. The Ford is a little cumbersome making the turn in my driveway. The Jimmy replaced my Bronco II that got totalled. The S series GM was the only vehicle I could put a Fisher MM on. I would have loved to hang a plow on my Wife's Grand Cherokee but there is no plow made for that vehicle. Shame, where the Jimmy's ride is nice, the Jeep kicks a** in 4WD capability. I also feel like I am driving a car with the Jimmy.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Brand wise test them both, and you choose what suits you the best. Also ask around (former customers) about the service at the two dealers. As far as diesel/ gas goes, buy a diesel, you will never go back to a gaser, I know I never will.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

*plow for jeep*

I have run a sno-way plow for 7 years and zero problems. Maybe they make a plow for your grand jeep.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

scottL said:


> I have run a sno-way plow for 7 years and zero problems. Maybe they make a plow for your grand jeep.


Wow! That's a loaded question! I came to this site searching for a plow for a Grand Cherokee. I came to love all these guys for the wealth of information and knowledge. Thanks but I think it's a mute point by now!


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

I love my ford, but had many tranny problems, and at $5800.00 Can. each rebuild, is a tough call. Gas, I love the chev's purplebou


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

Depends on how important your "truck ride" and "height" are compared to your "engine performance and logevity" and "transmission quality" are. If you go for the first set of items, by all means Ford is the product for you. If instead you are more concerned with the second set, you need to look at Chevy/GMC.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

My previous 3 trucks were Fords, 2 F150s and an Ranger. My new truck is a Silverado and even though I miss the Ford styling I am otherwise satisified with the truck. Actually I'm more satisified with the Chevy than I was with any of the Fords after the first 3000 miles but I haven't tried the plow yet.


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*get the ford*

you won't regret buying the ford!


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

I just bought a 2005 Chevy 2500HD Silverado and I love it. I have had 3 chevy silverados and have loved them all. I would never buy a Ford.
Bchlawns


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

If you would never buy a Ford, why did you start this thread? Just to see what people prefer I suppose.

I've owned and operated both Fords and Chevys. Good and bad luck with both. I think most people would agree that trucks are trucks, and brand name has little to do with their longevity. Maintenance, build dates, first production years, etc will be much more of an influence. 

Right now I'd look at: 

*2004 Ford Super duty - proven design. 2005 is the first production year of the new model. It takes Ford 2-3 years to hammer out the bugs. 

*2005 Chevy HD - also proven design.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Well Bchlawns, then what the heck was your point in starting this thread??????


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i would also like to know the answer to that also.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Pros,
I started the thread awhile back for the sole purpose to see everyones preference. I have only owned Chevy, but everyone always told me to consider the Ford also. I did, but didnt like it as much. 
Thanks
Bchlawns


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

enjoy your new truck. by the way whats not to like.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

The title of the thread is*
"Do I buy a Ford or Chevy.*
You go on to say



Bchlawns said:


> I would never buy a Ford.
> Bchlawns


What's your intent here??
I think either you like to hear yourself talk, or you feel the need to talk yourself into buying another GM at a Ford owners expense. Either way, this is total nonsense.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Nonsense? What was brought out in this thread was the good and bad of both brands. I have owned both myself and although I didn't like the Ford product at the time, I have always asked Ford owners how they liked their trucks. I always have an open mind. I have always looked at this thread and when I traded in my GMC for another one, I have always looked at this tread as being pretty helpful...


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

"I would never buy a Ford."

"I always have an open mind."
Bchlawns


Which is it?  

Aside from your contradictary statememts, I think both trucks are great.
I prefer the Ford, and it is certainly built much tougher than the GM, but I like the GM for it's nice ride and car like feel.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

i have had ford dodge gm. it's all what you like my ford with the diesel was the best. lets see what i think after this year have a new 6.0 if it is as good as my 7.3 then i would have to say go ford. with a 8 foot western my western has never failed. new 8 foot proplus looks big!!!


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Chevy or Ford*

As far as I am concerned Chevy could not put a Patch on Fords A** !!!


----------

